# Bedding



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking at bedding the other day and thinking about what what be good for my babies, I wondered about all the different kinds of paper bedding available, and thinking of getting something other than aspen for some of my meeces. Now I'm thinking of us buying a good shredder and going back to getting the daily paper delivered again. The only health problem I see in my mousery anymore is ear crud. It's not a problem with many... only about 2 percent at any given time, but it is time consuming treating it, and painful/itchy for the meeces.

I noticed the lavender scented stuff and wondered a lot about it. I'm sensitive to scented things, a lot of the time. I remember that one breeder I knew kept a tea light burning...so many different options are available.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I won't have a paper shredder after a spate of accidents involving dogs getting their tongues shredded.The machines can quite easily be switched on by a dog licking them.It caused a bust up in our house because Mark wanted one.So if you have a dog keep it out of reach because they have to be euthanised if this terrible accident happens.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

also mice like shredding the paper themselves.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

1 We will probably never have a dog.

2 True; it's good to keep them busy.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> 1
> 
> 2 True; it's good to keep them busy.


I used to give my mice the best seed mix available.Lovely top quality polished seeds including the very expensive sunflower hearts.Proudly declaring my superior feeding to another fancier I was rather deflated when he pointed out that I had robbed them of one of lifes pleasures,cracking open seeds,something to do.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> moustress said:
> 
> 
> > 1
> ...


PMSL, sounds like something i would do!


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

I give my meeces shredded paper as my gramps has his own business = lots of documents to be shred  also line the bottom of the tank with newspaper to stop cold toes  but I also give them 3-5 pieces of kitchen roll to do what they want with and it's garranteed to be either in the nest burrows in the sand


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe I should start shredding old clothes; I do not want to EVER fit into the Fat Pants again! My meeces already get quite a variety of materials to work with. And I vowed years ago to never leave my favorite bandana on a tank lid. I don't know how they got the edge of it through those tiny holes in the screen top. Meeces are relentless little monsters when they want something....I cut up the old polar fleece hat I had in with the Orphans last night...through away the rest...PU! Babies stink!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Mine managed to pull my GLASSES into their cage by the arm - it was at least three inches away from the. Cost me £100 to replace the frames. XD.

I tried shredding my own Jaycloth at one point, but I get bored. But then I only have a tiny stud.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I gave mine shreeded paper, and a couple of sheets of kitchen roll for them to shred themselves


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you ever seen a roll of TP after it's been left on a screen top within reach of little paws and claws and teeth?

It's a pretty hilarious sight! :lol:


----------

